#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-25
<Armageddon> ija dabukalamm
<dabukalamm> shou?
<Armageddon> 3amb2oul 2ino jit
<dabukalamm> haha
<dabukalamm> dabukalam: not bad
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> talking to yourself again ?
<Armageddon> are you off your meds again ?
<dabukalamm> crap!
<dabukalamm> i knew i was forgetting something this morning
<Armageddon> how's the UK ? :p
<dabukalamm> good
<Armageddon> cool
<dabukalamm> hehe
<dabukalamm> yeah i heard
<dabukalamm> how is it?
<Armageddon> not bad
<dabukalamm> smells kinda funny huh?
<dabukalamm> :P
<Armageddon> well depends on the guy you are next
<Armageddon> if you are next to indian it smells like hell
<Armageddon> next to a beautiful girl you will probably have a piece of heaven running up your nose
<dabukalamm> mm curry
<Armageddon> :p
<dabukalamm> well there's a bug in that sentence :P
<Armageddon> smash it
<dabukalamm> beautiful girl != nice smell
<Armageddon> well beautiful girls usually take care of themselves a lot
<dabukalamm> nice perfurme extends beautiful girl
<dabukalamm> not necessarily
<Armageddon> they take around 2hours+ in the morning getting ready
<dabukalamm> not necessarily
<Armageddon> they wake up at 4am to start the process
<Armageddon> well that's why I said USUALLY
<dabukalamm> man
<dabukalamm> fi 1
<dabukalamm> w fi 0
<dabukalamm> ma fi maybe in binary :D
<Armageddon> and there is a whole range in between :p
<Armageddon> well there are floating points even in binary
<Armageddon> :p
<dabukalamm> yeah but who can be bothered to type those out
<Armageddon> still they exist
<dabukalamm> ;)
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-26
<Armageddon> ghantoos, o/ kifo el batrak ?
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-25
<Armageddon> dabukalam, houna
<dabukalam> Armageddon: sup man
<dabukalam> fckn kahraba
<dabukalam> did you say anything?
<Armageddon> nope
<dabukalam> Y U NO LOVE ME?
<Armageddon> too early dude
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker1: hayda enta?
<Wara2-3arish> o.O
<Wara2-3arish> 7ki shway
<Wara2-3arish> I remember you mn 3 years..
<Wara2-3arish> I used to be in the channel everyday
<youssefchaker1> 3 years?
<youssefchaker1> ah really?
<Jad-J> hayda ana :p
<youssefchaker1> what was your nickname then?
<youssefchaker1> ah no way
<Jad-J> hahhaha
<youssefchaker1> kibro wledna
<Jad-J> youssefchaker1: r2a3o
<Jad-J> eww
<Jad-J> btetzakar jocelyn? :p
<Jad-J> ubuntulog2:
<Jad-J> lubotu3:
<youssefchaker1> man jocelyn killed this group
<Jad-J> i know
<Jad-J> ma kenna 'netzahar' doddo :p
<youssefchaker1> w Armageddon el bahle sefar w ntafa
<Jad-J> hahahahaha
<Jad-J> Armageddon: r2a3o
<Wara2-3arish> Wara2-3arish: r2a3
<youssefchaker> youssefchaker1: r2a3o
<youssefchaker> youssefchaker1: do you want my nickname?
<youssefchaker> youssefchaker1: it's for sale.. 2 startups in return
<youssefchaker1> i already have it registered and password protected
<youssefchaker1> i'll get it back
<youssefchaker> youssefchaker1: w sa7nin wara2 3arish
<youssefchaker> youssefchaker1: ah hayda elak?
<Armageddon> Wara2-3arish, kifo ?
<Armageddon> ya bahle int wiye
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: tojj
<Armageddon> heblina w 3ambti7ko 3al 3alam ?
<Armageddon> ntaj minnak ilo
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: r2a3
<Armageddon> nri2i3 wle3
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker bresho
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker: bresho
<Armageddon> bresho fresho w nem 3le :p
<Wara2-3arish> shou walad
<Wara2-3arish> kbar :)
<Armageddon> lek malla wa7ad
<Armageddon> wle ndifis wle
<Armageddon> shinnak mahboul
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: r2a3
<Armageddon> Wara2-3arish, iza lta2aytak bir2a3ak ma tkhaf :p
<Armageddon> number 2
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> number 2 dakhlak walla number 4 ? walla 5 ?
<Wara2-3arish> enta mish bi amerka?
<Armageddon> ma32oul
<Armageddon> killo ma32oul
<Wara2-3arish> 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Armageddon> k3it
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 7zar shou
<Wara2-3arish> r
<Wara2-3arish> 2
<Wara2-3arish> a
<Wara2-3arish> 3
<Wara2-3arish> ---------------------------EOL
<Wara2-3arish> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Wara2-3arish> <><><><>
<Wara2-3arish> Mi`: tbosh
<Armageddon> :
<Armageddon> :/
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: !
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: 9
<Wara2-3arish> :\
<Wara2-3arish> :\
<Wara2-3arish> :/
<Wara2-3arish> :\
<Wara2-3arish> :/
<Wara2-3arish> :\
<Wara2-3arish> :/
<Wara2-3arish> :\
<Wara2-3arish> --|
<Wara2-3arish> ---\
<Wara2-3arish> ----|
<Wara2-3arish> -----\
<Wara2-3arish> ------|
<Wara2-3arish> -------\
<Wara2-3arish> --------\
<Wara2-3arish> ---------\
<Wara2-3arish> ----------\
<Wara2-3arish> -----------\
<Wara2-3arish> ------------\
<Wara2-3arish> -------------\
<Wara2-3arish> --------------\
<Wara2-3arish> ---------------\
<Wara2-3arish> ----------------\
<Wara2-3arish> ----------------0\
<Wara2-3arish> .......................
<Wara2-3arish> .......................
<Wara2-3arish> .......................
<Wara2-3arish> .......................
<Wara2-3arish> ----------------0/
<Wara2-3arish> ---------------/
<Wara2-3arish> --------------/
<Wara2-3arish> -------------/
<Wara2-3arish> ------------/
<Wara2-3arish> -----------/
<Wara2-3arish> ----------/
<Wara2-3arish> ---------/
<Wara2-3arish> --------/
<Wara2-3arish> -------/
<Wara2-3arish> ------/
<Wara2-3arish> -----/
<Wara2-3arish> ----/
<Wara2-3arish> ----------------|
<Wara2-3arish> 9
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: TADAAAAA
<Wara2-3arish> Armageddon: Armageddon Armageddon Armageddon Armageddon
<Armageddon> mabsout yahbal ?
<Wara2-3arish> mabsout yahbal ?
<Wara2-3arish> I'm bringing a bit of life to this desert
<Wara2-3arish> !test
<lubotu3> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Wara2-3arish> wayno l bot? :(
<Wara2-3arish> @test
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker:
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker: you here?
<Wara2-3arish> ??
<Wara2-3arish> s
<Wara2-3arish> oke sheftak
<Wara2-3arish> r2a3
<Wara2-3arish> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Wara2-3arish> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Wara2-3arish> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Wara2-3arish> [B[A[B[A[A[C[C[C
<Wara2-3arish> 3alla2 l keyboard
<Wara2-3arish> oups
<Armageddon> :/
<Wara2-3arish> youssefchaker: khalas kbar ba2a
<Hamburger-3a-dje> Wara2-3arish r2a3
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-27
<amelius> Why does my PC's battery life drain faster when I use Ubuntu as opposed to Windows OS?
<Himo4life> Hi
